# speculation



## BedtimeGuy (Apr 7, 2010)

if shoptemp is the product of gbatemp and one of its partners making a new online store, which one was it? if you ask me, it's dealextreme's new fron for selling flashcarts. this conveniently showed up right after DX stopped selling them, and it sells for ridiculously low prices just like DX. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





any other odd speculation?


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 7, 2010)

Costello is secretly running it from behind the scenes with Shaunj66 working the customer service and Ace sorting out the shipping. All with fake names of course


----------



## WildWon (Apr 7, 2010)

Maybe its a front for an alien take over! Maybe it's run by the Illuminati! Maybe it's a coincidence that it's a site that wanted to start up, and figured now would be a good time!

Who knows...


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Apr 7, 2010)

of course! i heard in another thread that the money gets sent to someone with a chinese name's paypal, not "shoptemp's" paypal... ITS AN EMBEZZLING PLOT!!!


----------



## Advi (Apr 7, 2010)

They might consider marketing the OpenPandora. Impressive piece of hardware but it doesn't have too many cheap shops.


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 7, 2010)

I think they're secretly in cahoots with the feds, so whoever buys from Shoptemp will be arrested for piracy.


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Apr 7, 2010)

^best so far


----------



## sn0wfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Prices are not THAT cheap, if you look around closely. Of course acekard 2i is cheapest around


----------



## purechaos996 (Apr 7, 2010)

....ZOMBIE TAKEOVER.....I don't really know how that would play into the shoptemp thing but I figured i would throw it out there.


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 7, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> I think they're secretly in cahoots with the feds, so* whoever buys from Shoptemp will be arrested for piracy*.


Arrested for a ds replacement case O.o just not right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jk


----------



## BoxShot (Apr 7, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> I think they're secretly in cahoots with the feds, so whoever buys from Shoptemp will be arrested for piracy.


*buys a micro sd reader* *cops come in* WHY DID YOU BUY A MICRO SD READER? WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO WITH IT? PIRATE? No I'm putting my documents on a micro sd. OH WELL I'M FINING YOU ANYWAYS!

caps = cops


----------



## KingVamp (Apr 7, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 That is what exactly going to happen!!!!


----------



## Blastoise (Apr 7, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> this conveniently showed up right after DX stopped selling them, and it sells for ridiculously low prices just like DX.



Maybe this shop came about BECAUSE of DX getting rid of flash carts for sale


----------



## DeMoN (Apr 7, 2010)

mattpucc said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could be wrong on the dates, but I'm sure that when Costello posted this topic, Dealextreme was still selling flash carts.


----------



## BedtimeGuy (Apr 9, 2010)

ic also... that topic made it pretty obvious that gbatemp was thinking of making a shop... costello is not the greatest at being sneaky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




         and yeah, i ordered a 2GB Kingston microsd and the cops tasered me a few times just in case i pirated with it... (just kidding, im in canada... LAND OF FREE PIRACY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------

